# ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"...



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

whats the deal with these.. anyone use them?
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...57497


----------



## ebensqauat16 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

they are bulbs. What is the question?


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (ebensqauat16)*








im sorry ill be more specific. hows the light output on these when used with a joeymodded NA headlight housing... cuz the bulbs im currently using suck...
n a useless pic for the clicks....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by thelettert at 3:41 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## ebensqauat16 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

Well it says better light output than the silverstars, which are what I use. They are comparably priced as well. I have not tried these, but may pick up a set to try!


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (ebensqauat16)*

ecs claims these are better than the silverstars yea... which is what i used too till they died n im not thrilled. So im on the fence between drop in HIDs or new bulbs, so since i found these i figured id dig up some vortex reviews...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

The OEM upgraded H7 bulb set is a very nice low cost alternative to the Silverstar bulbs:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

thanks lol. looking for people who have used em tho. maybe output pictures


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

considering you can get ballasts + bulbs for around 100$ drop in HIDs are going to be your best output. Just aim them low and you will have no problems with the po po. Just try to get projectors later on if you can.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

check out the Osram Hyper H7 65w "ralleye" bulbs. easily the best, if not one of the best legal setups you can run. they basically have the innards of a H9 bulb with a H7 casing. awesome light bulb.


----------



## Famous337 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (LightSwitch)*

anybody else use these?


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

i have this on order. will tell you how they are when I get them.


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

I've used the silverstars before and they are ok (disappointing) I then picked up a pair of those 6000k from the local autoparts store and wow! finally something decent. Not quite blueish but nothing a bit yellow whatsoever. I don't know the name.. just the "super white" whatever $30 bulbs.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

http://www.suvlights.com/produ...d=164 forgot to put a link earlier. these things are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . best non HID bulb you can get for are cars.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

..the price is right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Truetalk (Jul 25, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Truetalk)*

Hella. End of story.
Best bulbs I've ever had. They really aren't even blue, I don't know why they're called "xenon blue" bulbs. They're more of a crisp white. They're perfect imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (SCdub)*

any output pics of these other suggestions?
that one pic that was posted seems good.... but you dont even know the name of the bulb.









_Quote, originally posted by *SCdub* »_i have this on order. will tell you how they are when I get them.

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just what im lookin for. pics of output and before and after woudl be great...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_whats the deal with these.. anyone use them?
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...57497

It says "h7 blue"... it's not an upgrade to the Sylvania Silverstars. Basically the same. Lightly blue tinted bulbs.
An upgrade would be the Osram Silverstars
if you order from http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk, you get free blue W5W bulbs, just like the OE kit above, and actuallly for less money.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (im no hero x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im no hero x* »_Hella. End of story.
Best bulbs I've ever had. They really aren't even blue, I don't know why they're called "xenon blue" bulbs. They're more of a crisp white. They're perfect imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V

they are the equivalent to Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue & Phillips BlueVision.
Of course, of you don't care about color, Osram 65W H7's are the way to go, coupled with ecodes, you have a good combination.
I sort of hated the stock lights, with the annoying dark spot where the 2 flattened U-shapes converge..


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

So I think the question is who makes the bulbs in the VW "upgrade" kit?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_So I think the question is who makes the bulbs in the VW "upgrade" kit?


Phillips & Osram are the suppliers for VW for bulbs.
More than likely, they are Osram Cool blue, since Phillips Blue Vision do not have the silver tip


----------



## gtijun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (GT17V)*

Hey I have these! The output is actually nice and crisp white and easy on the eyes as well. I think when I installed them I did remember seeing osram on them. Sorry I have no pix


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

Ok.. so I found the box and they are APC (American Products Company) and I picked them up for $30 at like Pepboys.. they are actually 4000 oK and labeled as "Super White". The pic is the real pic without adjustments btw. And I'm happy with the way they perform at night. And they definitely make the car look better. I'm curious to try the ones you guys are posting tho... without going all hid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_Ok.. so I found the box and they are APC (American Products Company) and I picked them up for $30 at like Pepboys.. they are actually 4000 oK and labeled as "Super White". The pic is the real pic without adjustments btw. And I'm happy with the way they perform at night. And they definitely make the car look better. I'm curious to try the ones you guys are posting tho... without going all hid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks allot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if some gets an output pic of these vw ones and it doesnt impress me, i might try and find a local pep boys with yours. they seem impressive for random bulbs.

_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It says "h7 blue"... it's not an upgrade to the Sylvania Silverstars. Basically the same. Lightly blue tinted bulbs.
An upgrade would be the Osram Silverstars
if you order from http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk, you get free blue W5W bulbs, just like the OE kit above, and actuallly for less money.









the osram silverstars are actually the ones i have now that im seeing the package. i ordered em from that same site. I was just hoping maybe theres another bulb better and more white, without HID. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Phillips & Osram are the suppliers for VW for bulbs.
More than likely, they are Osram Cool blue, since Phillips Blue Vision do not have the silver tip

so your saying theyll have a blue tint n not white?... doesnt sound very oem...

_Quote, originally posted by *gtijun* »_Hey I have these! The output is actually nice and crisp white and easy on the eyes as well. I think when I installed them I did remember seeing osram on them. Sorry I have no pix









u get em from ecs or the dealer? can you get some pics?


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_So I think the question is who makes the bulbs in the VW "upgrade" kit?


this is a good question, how do we find out...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_
the osram silverstars are actually the ones i have now that im seeing the package. i ordered em from that same site. I was just hoping maybe theres another bulb better and more white, without HID. 

 If you want more white than Osram Silverstars, then get Cool Blue, Phillips Bluevision or Sylvania Silverstars--- something with a tint.

_Quote »_
so your saying theyll have a blue tint n not white?... doesnt sound very oem...


Didn't you see the "H7 *BLUE* on the package???








Also, the lightly blue tint on the glass? Sylvania Silverstars & Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue have a light tint on the H7 application (compared to the 9000-series bulbs and other H-series bulbs). The newer Phillips BlueVision and CrystalVision gets a slightly heavier blue tint.
The blue tinted W5W bulb? That's OEM, found in Phaeton, euro B6 Passats, etc.


----------



## gtijun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_
u get em from ecs or the dealer? can you get some pics?

Ill try to post up some pix but I dont have an online account to post yet, I was going to take care of that this weekend cause I work a lot. *They are crisp white and have OSRAM in them everybody!* 
OP if you want, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM me an email and Ill shot them to you asap!
Oh yeah I think they came from the dealer
_Modified by gtijun at 9:56 AM 1-14-2009_


_Modified by gtijun at 9:57 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (PimpMyRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PimpMyRide* »_considering you can get ballasts + bulbs for around 100$ drop in HIDs are going to be your best output. Just aim them low and you will have no problems with the po po. Just try to get projectors later on if you can.

You still will be blinding alot of other drivers if you run them in an open beam http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (gtijun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtijun* »_
Ill try to post up some pix but I dont have an online account to post yet, I was going to take care of that this weekend cause I work a lot. *They are crisp white and have OSRAM in them everybody!* 
OP if you want, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM me an email and Ill shot them to you asap!
Oh yeah I think they came from the dealer
_Modified by gtijun at 9:56 AM 1-14-2009_

_Modified by gtijun at 9:57 AM 1-14-2009_

pm'd. thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtijun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (thelettert)*

You've got mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can post them up in here if you want


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got them in. They are Osram bulbs, and when you look at them closely, they have a subtle blue tint. From what I can see (@ daytime, they emit a pure white beam)... I'll post some pics tonight w/review.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (SCdub)*

Is there an Osram part number on the bulb?


----------



## Famous337 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (dennisgli)*

waitin to see em.


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (Famous337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Is there an Osram part number on the bulb?


64210CB 55W 13V PX26D 10X10X1. It is under Osram's "cool blue" line, although I do not see much of a blue tint to the lights. It says color temp is "up to" 4000k, so I'm not sure of it's exact spectrum.

_Quote, originally posted by *Famous337* »_waitin to see em.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4205839


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (SCdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCdub* »_
64210CB 55W 13V PX26D 10X10X1. It is under Osram's "cool blue" line, 

So they're Osram Cool Blue - thanks for checking.


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: ecs tuning "oem upgrade h7 bulbs"... (dennisgli)*

it would be nice if ECS added this to their description.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

If I installed the Osram Hyper H7 65w bulbs with I have any problems with the "bulb out" light? I have a 08 .:R32


----------

